# انتي فوم



## سلامة فتحي (11 أغسطس 2015)

الرجاء المساعدة لتصنيع مانع رغوة من زيت السيليكون أو أي كتاب في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 أغسطس 2015)

اهلا بك
الغرض من الاستخدام مهم 
المواد الغذائيه غير البويات غير المنظفات - التركيبات مختلقه


----------



## سلامة فتحي (12 أغسطس 2015)

أكرمك الله مهندس محمود في المنظفات الصناعية وانا منتظر ما تجود به يا أخي الكريم أحسن الله إليك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 أغسطس 2015)

تم ارسال التجربه على الخاص - جرب فى مقدار ا كجم


----------



## سلامة فتحي (13 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك


----------



## meddgt (7 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و نحن الا يمكن معرفة التركيبة


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (10 أكتوبر 2015)

الاتستاذ محمود فتحي الرجاء معرفه تركيبه انتي فوم غير سليكوني شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سلامة فتحي (15 أكتوبر 2015)

الاستاذ meddgt هذه رسالة مهندس محمود 
350
اهلا بك - اقرأ هذه التجربه المعمليه وحورها بما يتناسب معك
350kg of
silicone oil of a viscosity of 350 mPas at 25° C., 25 kg of nonylphenolopolyglycol ether with a polyglycol chain containing 14 ethylene oxide groups, and 25 kg of nonylphenolpolyglycol ether with a polyglycol chain containing 3 ethylene oxide groups, are placed in an agitation vessel with a net capacity of 1,000 liters. This mixture is thoroughly mixed using a toothed attrition mill at a peripheral speed of 21 m/s and for 15 minutes. The ratio of the diameter of the toothed attrition mill to the diameter of the vessel is 0.33. Then the 600 kg of water required for emulsification are added at a rate of 10 l/min under the stirring conditions cited above. First, a highly viscous emulsion of the water-in-oil type is obtained, which, after about 400 liters of water have been added, turns into a low-viscosity oil-in-water emulsion. After the entire quantity of water has been added, the emulsion is stirred to completion for another 10 minutes. After shutting off the agitator, the emulsion is finally homogenized by being passed once through a high pressure homogenizer (Manton Gaulin M3) at a pressure of 350 kg/cm2. The finished emulsion contains about 35% by weight of silicone oil.


----------



## ahmed_nafa (27 نوفمبر 2015)

لا والله.


----------

